# 4mm² 32A Sicherung?



## hoffi (16 Oktober 2015)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine 5x4mm² Zuleitung zu einem Schaltschrank, welchen ich umbauen möchte. Die Zuleitung ist am Abgang im Moment mit 25A abgesichert. Nach meinem Umbau sind 25A aber mehr als knapp bemessen. 
Ich würde mit 4mm² im Schaltschrank weiter über den Hauptschalter und FI, bis zu Sicherungen, Netzteil und Motorschutzschaltern gehen. Erst danach würde ich den Querschnitt verringern.
Die Zuleitung zu meinem Schaltschrank verläuft auf einer Kabelrinne. Soweit ich im Tabellenbuch gelesen habe müsste 4mm² bei dieser Verlegeart doch mit min. 32A belastbar sein.

Darf ich die Sicherung vor der Zuleitung auf 32A erhöhen oder muss ich den Querschnitt auf 6mm² erhöhen?


----------



## nlange (16 Oktober 2015)

4mm2 ist in der Verlegeart wie du sie beschrieben hast nur mit einer max. Absicherung von 25A zugelassen. Belastbar ist die Leitung aber bis 34A. 
Was für nen Strom brauchst du? Wie lang ist die Zuleitung? Umgebungstemperatur? Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von zu knapp dimensionierten Zuleitungen. Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, erweitern. 

Gruß Nico


----------



## borromeus (16 Oktober 2015)

Da die Leitung nur mit 34A belastbar ist, kannst Du das vergessen.
In Deine Kabelrinne kommen irgendwann 20 Kabeln/Leitungen dazu und Du hast einen Abminderungsfaktor, dass sich das nie und nimmer mit einer 32A Sicherung ausgeht.


----------



## hoffi (16 Oktober 2015)

Danke schonmal. 
Ich werde die Leitung auf 6mm² aufstocken und dann mit 32A absichern.
Ich habe im Schaltschrank Klemmen, von den aus ich die verschiedenen Stränge verteile. Also zu den Motorschutzschalter/Motoren usw. Darf ich nach diesen Klemmen auf 4mm² verringern, da sich die Last dann ja verteilt?
Ich gehe dann mit 6mm² über den Hauptschalter und FI und vor den Motorschutzschaltern und Sicherungen kommt noch eine Klemme um die 230/400V zu verteilen.


----------



## winnman (16 Oktober 2015)

Und da Häufung und ev. erhöhte Umgebungstemperatur würde ich da auf min10, besser auf 16mm² gehen dann hast du auch für zukünftige ERweiterungen noch etwas Reserve.

In deinem Schrank:

Wenn du jeweils nur einen MSS anspeist, kannst du den Querschnitt verringern. (muss aber den max Kurzschlussstom der Vorsicherung aushalten)


----------

